# 2002 Cannondale F1000 “Woody”



## NYPD4395 (12 mo ago)

I recently purchased a 2002 F1000 “Woody”. It’s All original from the day it was bought new. Original tires, grips everything it’s crazy. Looks like is was ridden only a few times and put away. I’m currently in the process of upgrading to a 12 speed SRAM xx1 drivetrain and a bunch of other goodie’s. Black inc Carbon seat post, Ritchey WCS carbon seat, 3T XIDA LTD carbon bars, magura MT8 SL brakes, crankbrothers candy 3 TI pedals, maxixis ikon EXO tires.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I take the wood is just a decal/paint job & not real wood like some brands now are making ?


----------



## NYPD4395 (12 mo ago)

Yes they hydro dipped the wood paint.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Sweet gravel bike!


----------

